# Konvertieren Protool nach Wincc Flexible



## Sam075 (15 Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe vor der Aufgabe ein bestehendes Protool Projekt in ein WinCC Flex. Projekt zu konvertieren, den das OP35 läuft aus und der Nachfolger, MP277 ist nur mehr mit Wincc Flex. zu programmieren.
Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung gesammelt?

Hat jemand Tips?


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 Mai 2007)

Hallo,
habe ich schon mal gemacht (für ein TP170B und ein MP370) allerdings habe ich nicht das Bediengerät geändert sondern das Projekt halt nur gewandelt, weil der Kunde das so haben wollte. War kein Problem - hat auch danach alles funktioniert wie vorher ... (ProTool)


----------



## Kai (15 Mai 2007)

Ein bisschen was zu lesen gibt es hier:

WinCC flexible Migration

Gruß Kai


----------

